# New Zealand sees strong online jobs growth for skilled workers



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Job vacancies advertised online grew strongly in May after consecutive fall in March and April, according to figures from the New Zealand government. Results from the Department of Labour’s Jobs Online showed that seasonally adjusted skilled job vacancies overall increased by 9.5% and overall online job vacancies increased by 9.9%. ‘The increase in job vacancies, [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand sees strong online jobs growth for skilled workers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

